# First Time curing with boveda Packs



## Darrin661 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey everyone,so its my 3rd harvast,I'm a medical cannabis patient in California and I've cured all my buds in the past without the boveda packs but I hear they do great things.Any feedback on how they do.?Is all the hype for nothing or do they do wonders?I have 62% one that my friend at my shop gave me to try out.And feedback is much appreciated.Thanks everyone.


----------



## Darrin661 (Oct 3, 2014)

and what do those little glass mean by the title of my forum?\post.


----------



## butterbudface (Oct 3, 2014)

Also want to know that answer. the glass by the title means your watching this thread, say I reply you will get a alert/email or w.e


----------



## Darrin661 (Oct 3, 2014)

anyone cure with them .?they good or bad.?come on RIU....fuck aha


----------



## greenlikemoney (Oct 3, 2014)

They do well after proper drying and getting to within +/- 4 degrees of 62 degrees. Great for long term storage.


----------



## Darrin661 (Oct 3, 2014)

great thank you man.Im going to be useing them with my euphoria harvast.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2014)

I tried a small batch with no burping, just the boveda packs as there had been claims that they could be used for curing as well as storage. In my small test, no comparison to burping properly. Night and day imo but I can pick up those annoying little differences in taste/smell. I'll use them for long term storage, that's what they are meant to be used for, not curing.


----------



## Darrin661 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you man I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 4, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I tried a small batch with no burping, just the boveda packs as there had been claims that they could be used for curing as well as storage. In my small test, no comparison to burping properly. Night and day imo but I can pick up those annoying little differences in taste/smell. I'll use them for long term storage, that's what they are meant to be used for, not curing.


You are right , they keep the "smoke" at proper RH. so will not dry out


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't used them yet but will with this next harvest. I think they will work great for harvesting and cure. I'm going to put the in right after hanging and burb if necessary. I think if you hang/dry properly than they will work great. Which means they would be great for everything. The main point of hang and dry is to not have buds mold so if thats what they are for then they should be perfect.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 5, 2014)

charles lewis said:


> I haven't used them yet but will with this next harvest. I think they will work great for harvesting and cure. I'm going to put the in right after hanging and burb if necessary. I think if you hang/dry properly than they will work great. Which means they would be great for everything. The main point of hang and dry is to not have buds mold so if thats what they are for then they should be perfect.


Have heard nothing but good reviews about them -bovida packs (mis-spelled)


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Oct 5, 2014)

I've taken a few pounds that were too dry and hucked a dozen large boveda packs and a couple feet of branch with leaves from a vegging mother to boost moisture. Within 36 hours at room temp, the buds were perfect, pulled out the moisture donor branch and sealed the bag.


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 5, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I've taken a few pounds that were too dry and hucked a dozen large boveda packs and a couple feet of branch with leaves from a vegging mother to boost moisture. Within 36 hours at room temp, the buds were perfect, pulled out the moisture donor branch and sealed the bag.


Seems like they are a must have to me..


----------



## texasjack (Oct 5, 2014)

make sure you burp during cure. You'll get mold if you don't


----------



## GrowinDad (Oct 5, 2014)

Like others, I hang, jar, burp a bit, and then use the packs. They work great. I wish the RH was a tad lower as I think it keeps buds a little to moist. But if I pull some out for an hour or two it is perfect.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 6, 2014)

I use them and burp when curing. My buds stay fresh tasting much longer and the stems keep enough moisture that they bend and won't snap easily even after several months of storage.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 7, 2014)

First time grower/harvester here, and I used them as soon as the buds were dry and went into the jars. I still open the jars every day to smell, but never worried about them being too wet to turn moldy.

Out of 10 jars, I had one that smelled like mildew and the hairs looked dark but showed no mold, so I chucked the buds rather then risk it. I'm pretty sure that jar was one that I didn't burp every day. The remaining 9 jars look and smell awesome.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 7, 2014)

I also read somewhere that they will help to keep mold from starting, even if the humidity is a little higher in the jars then it should be.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 7, 2014)

An observation about where to put them in the jar - I started by just dropping the Boveda's in with the weed where it would get buried in the buds. But since the purpose is to maintain the RH level in the jar, it started to make more sense to stand them up vertically on top of the buds to maximize the pack's surface area to open air. This way the buds sweat out moisture which rises to the top of the jar and can be readily absorbed by the pack. FWIW.

Edit - Each day during the 1st month, I open each jar and remove the Boveda, rotate the jars horizontally to loosen any buds that may be sticking together and to fluff and add air to the buds, then put the Boveda back on top of the buds and tighten the lids.


----------



## AquA Fresh611 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm debating on using boveda. But my problem is where I'm located they only have the 69% and 70%. Has any one dry/cure there buds with the 69%?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2014)

AquA Fresh611 said:


> I'm debating on using boveda. But my problem is where I'm located they only have the 69% and 70%. Has any one dry/cure there buds with the 69%?


That's a little high, could cause mold issues. I was able to find the 62% on E-Bay and a supplier in Canada w/free shipping. Not sure where you are but might be worth a search for E-bay suppliers in your country...


----------



## AquA Fresh611 (Oct 8, 2014)

GroErr said:


> That's a little high, could cause mold issues. I was able to find the 62% on E-Bay and a supplier in Canada w/free shipping. Not sure where you are but might be worth a search for E-bay suppliers in your country...


I was able to get ahold of the 65% so I'll be curing with this one. I kinda need it now, next day shipping is way too expensive .


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2014)

AquA Fresh611 said:


> I was able to get ahold of the 65% so I'll be curing with this one. I kinda need it now, next day shipping is way too expensive .


Yeah e-bay's not good for expedited delivery, although local suppliers always get stuff to me in 2-3 days. That should be alright if you just keep an eye on them and burp them here & there.


----------



## Full Monty (Oct 8, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Yeah e-bay's not good for expedited delivery, although local suppliers always get stuff to me in 2-3 days. That should be alright if you just keep an eye on them and burp them here & there.


----------



## Full Monty (Oct 8, 2014)

I've used the Boveda 62's for my last 4 harvests with great results. I dry in a closet in 50 to 55 percent humidity for 5 to 7 days, then jar loosely with 1 pack per Qt. jar. I open each jar once a day for a few minutes to shake the jars, close em back up, for about the first week. After that, keep em closed till you're ready to smoke. Perfect everytime! Also, you can order direct from Boveda. Much quicker and cheaper than e-bay or anyone else.


----------



## AquA Fresh611 (Oct 8, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Yeah e-bay's not good for expedited delivery, although local suppliers always get stuff to me in 2-3 days. That should be alright if you just keep an eye on them and burp them here & there.





Full Monty said:


> I've used the Boveda 62's for my last 4 harvests with great results. I dry in a closet in 50 to 55 percent humidity for 5 to 7 days, then jar loosely with 1 pack per Qt. jar. I open each jar once a day for a few minutes to shake the jars, close em back up, for about the first week. After that, keep em closed till you're ready to smoke. Perfect everytime! Also, you can order direct from Boveda. Much quicker and cheaper than e-bay or anyone else.


I tried ordering from bovedainc.com but would not go through. But in the future I will try again.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 11, 2014)

Add me to team Boveda aswell. I use them the same as others...burping daily. I buy the smallest ones from amazon...I'm a prime member so two day shipping is standard I can't remember how much they were my last harvest, but I'm about to order some shortly for this harvest. I think they were less than $20 for two 10 packs...order on a Friday and receive them that following Monday. C-vault is pointless; all you need is the packs for a perfect cure.


----------



## Jstauss (Mar 2, 2021)

AquA Fresh611 said:


> I tried ordering from bovedainc.com but would not go through. But in the future I will try again.


I just received the 62 from amazon only took 2 days.


----------



## plantreader (Mar 2, 2021)

They are a complete waste of time and all hype. These have nothing to do with preventing mould. If you have mould in jars it is because they was not properly dried in the first place. also a waste of time if you keep open jars to burp, it defeats the purpose. mould takes ages and they would have to be really wet in first place. A proper long slow dry is the secret and put in jars in dark cool cupboard. You can tell by the density when they are ready.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 3, 2021)

plantreader said:


> They are a complete waste of time and all hype.


I've had them work well for me for storage, preserve the terps and maintain correct moisture levels.
The jars that had no boveda were tasteless, this waa 6 months after harvest...


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Mar 29, 2021)

GroErr said:


> I tried a small batch with no burping, just the boveda packs as there had been claims that they could be used for curing as well as storage. In my small test, no comparison to burping properly. Night and day imo but I can pick up those annoying little differences in taste/smell. I'll use them for long term storage, that's what they are meant to be used for, not curing.


Couldn't agree more. I prefer the 59% for long term storage though. I've had issues with 62% long term compared to 59%


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Mar 29, 2021)

AquA Fresh611 said:


> I'm debating on using boveda. But my problem is where I'm located they only have the 69% and 70%. Has any one dry/cure there buds with the 69%?


Those RH % will ruin your bud in a jar.


----------

